# Power Tech part number help



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone know the dimensions on a 

BRA3R12SYM30

Stainless 3-blade to fit a Yam 25

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Possible misread on first letter?
Could be SRA3R12SYM30

http://www.ptprop.com/images/stories/docs/bclass.pdf

in which case it would be a 10" diameter with a 12" pitch 3 blade cupped prop.

Power tech 1-800-736-7767


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Brett. 

It must be a "S" and not a "B". I think I found my prop.

Mike


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Anyone know the dimensions on a
> 
> BRA3R12SYM30
> 
> ...


Probably and "SRA" but I'll check in the AM if you'll shoot an e-mail to [email protected] 

Otherwise it looks like a std cup 3 blade 12 pitch for a Yami 25 hp. If your not adding cup, it should be OK with a light boat. I usually use an 11 pitch with heavy cup. Going to a 9 pitch on the Copperhead if that helps. 

CR/TSS


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

> > Anyone know the dimensions on a
> >
> > BRA3R12SYM30
> >
> ...


Thanks for the info CR. I contacted Jeff at Powertech and he said just what you and Brett said - "it must be a SRA and not BRA. Again, thanks for the info and I'll see you in Everglades City.

Mike


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> > > Anyone know the dimensions on a
> > >
> > > BRA3R12SYM30
> > >
> ...


Well alrighty then. ;D ;D

Jeff is the man.


----------

